# Suzi - Older Shih tzu - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Suzie
DOB: 11/2004



Suzie is a Shih tzu who was abandoned at a veterinary surgery. She was taken in for having diarrhoea and the owners never returned for her. The vets went to the previous owners house to try and reunite them with her, however they had moved. The vets kept her for 2 months, but then contacted us and asked if we could take her in. Her diarrhoea has now cleared up.
Suzie is missing an eye and has a cataracts in the other. Considering she is almost blind, she can navigate well and can even use the small steps in my garden without assistance. She does get confused easily to begin with, but once she settles in to a routine, she copes very well. 
Suzie has a grade 4 heart murmur which she currently does not need medication for. New owners must be able to keep a close eye on her health as there is the possibility she will need medication should her heart get worse.



Suzie is very quiet and rarely barks. She is non destructive when left, however due to her age, she needs to go to the toilet frequently. She is looking for a quiet home with a garden she can potter around in as she isn't keen on going on walks.
She isn't keen on being picked up and has snapped at us on occasion when we have tried to hold her. When she gets to know you and you let her know that you are going to pick her up, she is much better and enjoys sitting on the sofa to have a cuddle.
She is very good with other dogs and does not react to cats or small animals. She could live with other animals as long as they are calm as she needs the easy life. She could live with calm, older teenagers, but no young children. 
We have had a blood test done on her and all of her organs are functioning well.



She has been vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped. We are unsure if she is spayed, but due to her age and heart condition, it was not recommended to put her under anesthetic. We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford for her.

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

How can anyone abandon a 10 yrs old dog like that???

It makes me so so angry.

Hope Suzie gets her her forever home soon,where she can spend the rest of her days being given the T L C she deserves.

Maureen


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

She sounds so sweet, bless her. We rehomed a 10 month old Shih Tzu in March this year, such an easy dog.
My next dog will probably be another Shih Tzu.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She's beautiful.

So if she could cope with the cats having a mad half hour every now and then, I can talk D into it, and work let me bring her in each day so she can have her toilet breaks, it could work!

Oh, and I live on a houseboat, and most rescues see that as a NO straight away, as my garden has to give access to boats moored along from mine


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

How heartless can someone be to dump a 10 year old dog, poor thing must have been so confused, dont these kinds of people think animals have feeling, hope she finds a good home,


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Suzie has gone to a new home


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

AnnaT said:


> Suzie has gone to a new home


Oh I am so glad she found a home - and just in time for Christmas  x


----------

